# Winner of the POM



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

We had another close month with the POM Contest.
.
.
.
.
.
So close in fact that their were two runner ups that had the same amount of votes. 
.
.
.
.
.
It was a vicious fight between the mods to try and get a clear winner. :wink: 
.
.
.
.
.

:argue: :chair: :argue: :admin: :chair: :argue::chair: 
.
.
.
.
.
When all the smoke cleared there was no way to shake the tie so we have decided to leave it with two runner ups. 
.
.
.
.
.
Since the prize for runner up is bragging rights only it dosent cost us anything to keep it with two. :twisted: 
.
.
.
.
.
Now I bet you are all wondering what kind of photos could keep us cool temperd mods all riled up with each other and keeping us undecided.
.
.
.
.
.
Well Here they are.
.
.
.
.
.
Anyway in alphabetical order I will start with the two runner ups.
.
.
.
.
.
The first one is
.
.
.
.
.
Christine With her entry of this great betta








.
.
.
.
.
The second runner up was.
.
.
.
.
.
Goodie for his post of these great cichlids.








.
.
.
.
.
And now for the winner for the month of May POM contest
.
.
.
.
.
The winner is
.
.
.
.
.
:angels: FISH_DOC:angels:
.
.
.
.
.
Just kidding
.
.
.
.
.
The real winner is
.
.
.
.
.
I have crabs
with this entry 









Congrats to all who entered. We love going through these entries and seeing the quality of fish, tanks, and photos all of you have and care for.

Please keep comming back and posting all over this forum and adding pictures and commentary for everyone to enjoy. 

Remember it is each and every one of you that make this forum what it is. All of us mods and admins are just here for our looks. And we are very sorry looking bunch so now you know why we need you. :help: 

ONCE AGAIN CONGRATS TO ALL OF YOU 
YOU ARE WHAT MAKES THIS FORUM WHAT IT IS​


----------



## i have crabs (Apr 30, 2006)

im a winner... i knew those kids in school were wrong.


----------



## Georgia Peach (Sep 23, 2005)

Congrats everyone!


----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2006)

lol, awesome pictures everyone!
I have crabs: that's a great clownfish pose!


----------



## wildtiger (Jun 8, 2005)

Congrats everyone. They were all great pics.


----------



## Christine (Nov 4, 2005)

Awww thanks  Nice surprise.

Congrats guys! Lovely pics! And wow the winning shot is simply amazing! It looks like a pic straight out of a magazine or something!


----------



## goodie (Sep 2, 2005)

Great pics guys. Can't wait to see the future contests!


----------



## fishfreaks (Jan 19, 2005)

LOL your funny fishdoc 

Congrats to all the winners!


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Whats the prize???


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

Right now the prizes are kind of small. But we can grow them into bigger and better prizes a few different ways. 

1.) Member donated items:
a) New: can directly be used as prizes
b) Used: can be sold at the weekly auction for money for cool prizes.
2.) Sponsorships:
a) If a business or manufacturer donates cash or products we can find a way to advertise for them as thanks. for example if I were a business named "No floating fish" and donated we could call it "THE NO FLOATING FISH" PICTURE OF THE MONTH CONTEST. 
3.) In the past we (the mods) were toying with the idea of selling fishforum themed merchandise. Maybe we could revisit that idea.
4.) ANY and ALL Fish donations will be auctioned: As a forum that cares for the well being of fish we do not want to send someone a fish as a prize if they are not prepared to take it. Be it a to small of tank or improper mix to go with their existing fish. We do not want to be like those carnivals that give away goldfish in betta bowls.

But whatever we end up doing- we do not want to be a group begging for money and slamming you with ads and pop-ups. We want this to be a fun place to get away from it all with a occasional suprise. But even more important a place to learn about your fish.


----------



## fish_doc (Jan 31, 2005)

ps.
I HAVE CRABS 
-
I will get your prize in the mail tonight if I can get to the Post Office before they close.


----------

